

10 Tricks to Appear Smart During Meetings - otobrglez
https://medium.com/@sarahcpr/27b489a39d1a
Little tricks for quickly appearing smart during meetings.
======
joshdance
Instead of tricking people, you could just be helpful, respectful, and
engaged.

If you are just pretending to take notes during a meeting, you need to
question, "Why am I in this meeting?", or why you are at that company.

